# Cheap large decoration for Halloween party



## HalloweenDrJon (Sep 9, 2015)

Simple, cheap decorations for a large Halloween party. 4 sheets of 1 inch foam board. Project an image from the Internet using a cheap projector (also functions as my atmosfearfx projector). I seamed them so they could be stored and transported easier. Couple colors painted using lowes sample paints and then detailed with a black sharpie (a few actually).


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That is incredible... you have a great amount of artistic talent!


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow!!! love it


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow! I could never do something like this. Not a lick of artist in me. You are very talented.


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Excellent Work! Lots of possibilities with this concept. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HalloweenDrJon (Sep 9, 2015)

If you can trace and paint by numbers you can easily achieve this. All the black detail is done with a sharpie just tracing lines. Y'all do much more complicated artistry on this site!


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Great prop, awesome artwork! Something like this could make a great photo op.


----------



## minksocks (Aug 18, 2015)

I love this. But where would you put it??


----------



## Michael Smith (Nov 5, 2014)

And now I want to change my party's theme to Attack on Titan.


----------



## HalloweenDrJon (Sep 9, 2015)

I host a Halloween party for 200-300 people. This will be by the dj's booth and will be a photo prop. I needed maximum impact with minimal space (as I need a lot of room for guests). I plan on making a few more because they were so cheap and easy- any ideas for another one or two? Large tombstone maybe?


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

That looks amazing! Do you have a link to the pictures you used? I would love to do something like this someday but I am always behind on my projects. How long did it take you?


----------



## HalloweenDrJon (Sep 9, 2015)

This took 20 min to trace, an hour to cut using 30 something tooth jigsaw blade, couple hours to paint three colors (one coat only). The sharpie part took a couple hours for each piece but is the most exciting part because it brings it all together!
I don't have a link but you can see the google image searches I used to find them from the screenshots. (I just used those screenshots)


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

*You are singing my tune here! AWESOME. LOVE it! 
I've been using plastic 4 mil sheeting for my bigger stuff for a few years now.*

*IDEAS - 
>They make this sheeting in black as well, so black light imagery is possible.
>If you do not paint on the white - these sheets will glow and diffuse rear lighting. You could then do some "shadow theater" effects (search "shadow theater")
>Search for "Dark Ride Facade" - Lots a doable imagery.
>Universal Monsters - Those high contrast black &white images would translate great.
>Creepy dream-like abstract forest.*


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Fantastic!! Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Did you use pink foam for this? I love how this turned out!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, that is awesome! TFS


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

I can't even color in the lines let alone even think about doing some art on this level. You are gifted.


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

Creatively Cool!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MadCityHaunt (Nov 25, 2013)

I LOVE the art style on this alone! The inking on the images you used is fantastic. Very cool, thanks for sharing!


----------

